# A mature response to pain



## Unoriginalname (Jan 5, 2012)

I need to grow, that is a gimme. I have found one of the things that I struggle with most is my emotions, not outwardly, I am very a huge introvert but mainly how to deal with my assess my feelings and the validity of them. I am never really sure what to do with anger and pain. One of the biggest problems I perceive in me, is I am unsure at what the appropriate way to feel is. I know this sounds silly, but while I am now in my early twenties I feel that my emotional response to situations is similar to a five year old who was not spanked enough. I know it is really simplistic to ask someone to give me a magic bullet to how I should respond to things. I am just more curious if someone older has previously felt this struggle and how they grew through it.


----------



## rbcbob (Jan 5, 2012)

Eric, the Bible has much to say about our emotional life. In fact our emotions are subject to numerous commands in Scripture.



> Philippians 4:8 Finally, brethren, whatever things are true, whatever things are noble, whatever things are just, whatever things are pure, whatever things are lovely, whatever things are of good report, if there is any virtue and if there is anything praiseworthy-- meditate on these things.





> Psalm 42:5 Why are you cast down, O my soul? And why are you disquieted within me? Hope in God, for I shall yet praise Him For the help of His countenance.





> Philippians 4:4 Rejoice in the Lord always. Again I will say, rejoice!



It is our duty to control our emotions in order that they conform to God's will for us. This includes all emotions.



> Ephesians 4:26 "Be angry, and do not sin": do not let the sun go down on your wrath,





> Romans 12:15 Rejoice with those who rejoice, and weep with those who weep


.


----------



## Kim G (Jan 6, 2012)

I would add that God already knows the anger and pain that you are feeling, so it's not healthy to try to hide it from him. David in the Psalms often says shocking things to the Lord. Things like, "Why are you ignoring me?" "When are things going to change?" "Why is my life a mess?" I think when we are transparent before the Lord in that way, we often see more clearly afterward, as David seems to by acknowledging in the end that God's way is best.

Doctors say that ignoring and repressing your emotions can make you physically sick. I believe it. But the right way to process emotions happens when you talk to God and maybe to a close friend and counselor.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 6, 2012)

I will pray for you. 

My wife and I have had various bouts of discontentment at various times these past 8 months and we struggle to conquer our emotions as well instead of being conquered by them. I don't need to be angry all day just because someone tried to swipe something from me early in the am....I am master of my emotions (and so I try to convince myself).....

Yes, sometimes I, too, don't know what I "should" feel and I feel guilty for the emotions that I actually do feel.


----------

